# Lost internet connection



## nu2fbsd (Apr 12, 2010)

I was upgrading my gnome from 2.26 to 2.28 via `# portupgrade -PR gnome2` and I added IPv6 support in between. I did not get the whole upgrade done yet due to stale dependcies. After I rebooted the system, I found that I did not have connection to the Internet as I had before. I executed `# ifconfig` and found status active but no connection on ping. I need help to get my connection back. I tried reading the man pages of ifconfig and also did a destroy and create but that did not help.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2010)

It would help if you told us how you normally connect to the internet. Also show the output of [cmd=]ifconfig[/cmd], [cmd=]netstat -rn[/cmd] and [cmd=]cat /etc/resolv.conf[/cmd].


----------

